# Pages not loading completely?



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2002)

Is anyone else having a problem with pages on this site often failing to load completely, leaving perhaps the topmost banner but mostly a blue background?

I'm using Netscape Communicator 4.77 on Windows and also get this problem on a Unix box. It happens fairly frequently and consistently. It shows many things loading but not enough apparently; occasionally when I reload (which fixes it) I see a quick flash of the full page as it goes. The problem doesn't resolve if I simply wait however.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 14, 2002)

I've disabled the AOL/ICQ/YAHOO icons from the posts.  Let me know if this fixes this issue, or the page load issues I've had a few PM's about.

If anyone else is having problems, let me know here and I'll do some digging.

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 14, 2002)

I have the exact same problem, and I'm using Netscape 4.x.  Haven't tried with Mozilla yet. Just like you, a reload takes care of it.

Watching the browser repeatedly connect and respond to other servers while loading a thread is a wee bit disconcerting.  With the ICQ status features added, I think a lot of that is connection to the ICQ network for each user on a thread with that function enabled.  

Oy.  What happens then if the ICQ network is down?

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 14, 2002)

But that won't happen....cuz, they be an Aoh3ll product. 

Probably sit there n do nuthing for a bit.  >_<

Baka software.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 14, 2002)

Okay, for the most part, the issue seems to be cleared up for me...

...but...

...after I reply to a post, my browser goes whacky making multiple connections before finally displaying the thread.

Cthulhu
refusing to use IE


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 14, 2002)

It seems to be working fine for me, but I am using I.E. 6.0


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 14, 2002)

I'll check out the forum tomorow using NS 4.7 and see what I can see.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm still having this problem today at work with NS 4.77 on a Unix box.

The pages do take a bit of time to load even with my fast connection--www.martialtalk.com is contacted many many times per page--and it would be nice to see that sped up.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 15, 2002)

I've got some optimizations to do after the server move this weekend.  Hopefully, the combination of the 2 will help.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I've got some optimizations to do after the server move this weekend.  Hopefully, the combination of the 2 will help. *



Sounds great Kaith. Thanks for all the modifications you've been making. I am really impressed by the flexibility of this software too!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm having a terrible time with the incomplete (Stop button inactive) or very slow (Stop button active) loading today from my Unix box. Perhaps it's mostly just my setup however. Traceroute to the site is slow for me and the bottleneck appears to be on my end not yours.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 17, 2002)

Have found some leads to tweaks for browser issues...need to explore em more b4 I try rolling them out here.

Site seems normal to me (on 128k shared line at the moment).


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2002)

Thanks for looking at this Kaith. It happens for me both from home and work.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 17, 2002)

Every so often, I get the bit with the incomplete top banner with no links.  Reloading the page clears it up.

The thing really making me blink funny is the multiple connects the browser keeps making, particularly after I post.  I use RoadRunner, and even with that, I've had a couple of instances where it took around 40 seconds or so for the page to load.  

I just chalk it up to NS, though.  It may not be completely Internet standard, but at least I don't have to worry as much about security holes 

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 17, 2002)

LOL.   You mean IE isn't secure?  *GASP*

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

It may be that you are seeing each file request (every button, banner and even the BBelt titles are all seperate images).  I'll try and hit the forum with NS tomorow and see what it says as it goes along.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Every so often, I get the bit with the incomplete top banner with no links.  Reloading the page clears it up.*



I get that also, but I'm mostly talking about getting a blue page with nothing else (not a blue screen error). It happens often enough to really slow me down.



> *
> The thing really making me blink funny is the multiple connects the browser keeps making, particularly after I post.  I use RoadRunner, and even with that, I've had a couple of instances where it took around 40 seconds or so for the page to load. *



Yes, same here with DSL at home and a fast connection at work. There's a long wait quite often.



> *
> I just chalk it up to NS, though.  It may not be completely Internet standard, but at least I don't have to worry as much about security holes*



I *much* prefer Netscape but maybe I should try it from IE and see if there's a difference.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 17, 2002)

If you can, try IE and let me know if theres a difference.  I'm still checking thru the suggested NS fix.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *
> It may be that you are seeing each file request (every button, banner and even the BBelt titles are all seperate images). *



I believe that this is the case.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 18, 2002)

I get the blue page as well, Arni.  Again, a reload fixes it (though I get a flash of the loaded page, just as you do).  Surely, this is just a NS issue.

I would try it in IE if I had a current version on my system   I think I have IE 4.x or something.  I'm not gonna do it!  You can't make me!  I'll break out the old Prodigy Web browser before I use IE!

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2002)

Ok...

Heres the scoop:

All that loading info you see IS Netscape listing every file its loading as it loads.  

The Flicker has to do with the way NS processes CSS.  (Still looking into this one)

The occasional Blue Screen you see, seems to be NS getting stuck on displaying what it just downloaded.

I'm currently posting from NS 4.7, and I see alot of differences.  Most of these can be attributed to the way NS processes HTML and CSS.   This includes tables (what the forums built on)

I will do additional checks using NS 6.2, Mozzila and Opera to see if I can find a recomended non-M$ browser.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks for the research on why Netscape is flaky Kaith. I performed an experiment this morning--IE is faster and more reliable. I never got an incomplete page load with IE5.5 and it was noticeably faster than NS (which is itself noticeably faster since the move).

Incidentally, IE prompted me to download IE6 which I have done but I have not yet installed it. Anyone have any comments on IE6?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2002)

My personal opinion is IE 5.5 SP2 is the stablest.  I've heard of issues with 6, but have also heard its better.  With 6, I'm waiting for the first service pack b4 upgrading to it.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *My personal opinion is IE 5.5 SP2 is the stablest.  I've heard of issues with 6, but have also heard its better.  With 6, I'm waiting for the first service pack b4 upgrading to it. *



Always a safe strategy. I think I'll wait a bit until I hear more then. I have it downloaded and can make the change if I need to do so.


----------

